
Trump says US gov will 'take a look' at Thiel's accusations of treason by Google - gberger
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1151095675213553664
======
bediger4000
I guess this is OK since Thiel is on Facebook's board of directors, and I
guess has a large investment in it. We as a country don't care about conflicts
of interest any more, so fine, call your business opponents "traitors". But
don't complain when that particular accusation comes around for you.

Or is this just an example of Peter Turchin's "intraelite conflict"?

In any case, Trump has exactly zero business piddling in the markets, can we
all agree?

